# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سنجش ١٥ ارديبهشت

## ninish

خانم ها!اقايون!
سلاااام 
استرس و اينا نداريم،يه ازمون ازمايشيه ديگه 
فقط من واقعاااا نرسيدم واسه اين ازمون همرو ببندم 
از اكثر درسا حدودا ٣٠-٣٥٪‏ شايدم بيشتر مونده، 
اوضاع شما چطوره؟؟ميخوام بدونم،مرسي كلي

----------


## wonder

کاش فقط یه هفته دیرتر بود فقط یه هفته  :Yahoo (117): تقصیر خودمه هفته پیش رو ازدست دادم 
منم فقط یه مرور خیلی کلی  :Yahoo (114): ولی فک کنم وضعیت اکثریت همینه دیگه  :Yahoo (112): چون سنجش اولیه میشه به عنوان کسب تجربه هم نگاش کرد به نظرم دومیو سومی مهمترن 
چون هم با قلم تداخل ندارن 
هم اغلب رسیدن به دوران جمع بندی (یاحداقل تموم کردن حتی باقلم)
هم تجربه ای دارن ازازمونای جامعش :Yahoo (112):

----------


## ninish

> کاش فقط یه هفته دیرتر بود فقط یه هفته تقصیر خودمه هفته پیش رو ازدست دادم 
> منم فقط یه مرور خیلی کلی ولی فک کنم وضعیت اکثریت همینه دیگه چون سنجش اولیه میشه به عنوان کسب تجربه هم نگاش کرد به نظرم دومیو سومی مهمترن 
> چون هم با قلم تداخل ندارن 
> هم اغلب رسیدن به دوران جمع بندی (یاحداقل تموم کردن حتی باقلم)
> هم تجربه ای دارن ازازمونای جامعش


خدا كنه اكثرا اينجور باشن

----------


## z.f.p

> خانم ها!اقايون!
> سلاااام 
> استرس و اينا نداريم،يه ازمون ازمايشيه ديگه 
> فقط من واقعاااا نرسيدم واسه اين ازمون همرو ببندم 
> از اكثر درسا حدودا ٣٠-٣٥٪‏ شايدم بيشتر مونده، 
> اوضاع شما چطوره؟؟ميخوام بدونم،مرسي كلي


من از هر درس 30 درصدخوندم بعضیارم تا حالا باز نکردم :Yahoo (1): میخواستم فقط بدونید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bozorgvar

> من از هر درس 30 درصدخوندم بعضیارم تا حالا باز نکردممیخواستم فقط بدونید


بدون که تنها نیستی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BlackRose

یکی از مشاورای معروف کشور توی کانالهای مختلف گفت که مطمئنا فقط 1درصد شرکت کنندگان اونم حداکثرش!!!رسیدن که همه مطالبو بخونن😊

----------


## -AMiN-

*مباحث من مونده اما هر درس متفاوت
میانگین ۱۰-۱۵٪ از مباحث مونده تموم نکردم*

----------


## ninish

> من از هر درس 30 درصدخوندم بعضیارم تا حالا باز نکردممیخواستم فقط بدونید


تو الان تنها دليل من واسه ادامه ي اين زندگي هستي،كوه انرژي 😂

----------


## ninish

متاسفانه من زيست گياهي اصلا تا حالا نخوندم ٦ تا دي وي دي ارام فر رو هم دارم ولي ميترسم حتي برم سمتش ^_^

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

سلام
منم اینحوریم متاسفانه اصلا برای این آزمون خوب نخوندم فقط به عنوان یه تحربه میرم...
به نظرم همه یه وضعیت مشابه دارن

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

دوستان حالا ببخشید اینحا سوال میپرسم ولی تاپیک نمیخوام بزنم
میشه بپرسم برای چند روز (حدودا66روز)باقی مونده برای زیست چیکار کنم که حداقل 60بزنم؟!
خیلی بد نخوندم ولی خب خوبم نخوندم تاپیکی در این موضوع هست؟!

----------


## POlyhYmNia

منم نرسیدم ببندم اما این هفته ب جز 5 شنبه فقط میخوام فیزیک ریاضی شیمی بخونم 
بقیه در حد 15 20 درصد موندن  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113): 

این ازمونم مهم نیس :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  اصن از ازمون بعدی

----------


## ninish

> دوستان حالا ببخشید اینحا سوال میپرسم ولی تاپیک نمیخوام بزنم
> میشه بپرسم برای چند روز (حدودا66روز)باقی مونده برای زیست چیکار کنم که حداقل 60بزنم؟!
> خیلی بد نخوندم ولی خب خوبم نخوندم تاپیکی در این موضوع هست؟!


داداش بهتره اول بري سراغ بودجه بندي متناسب با سختي فضلا و بودجه بنديشون بخوني، پيشنهاد من به تو اينه واسه حدودا ٦٠ زدن؛ 
١-گوارش ٢-دفع مواد زايد ٣-توليدمثل ٤- حواس ٥-هورمون ٦-پروتئين سازي((قلق داره بياد دستت تمومه همه رو ميزني))٧-عصبي ٨-اجتماعات زيستي٩-باكتري ١٠-قارچ ١١-رفتار شناسي 
نميدونم اينا چند ميشه ولي خوب ميشه فصلاي ساده و در عين حال پر بازدهي هستن،ضمنا به همت كني شارش بخوني هر شب نيم ساعت چرخه هارو مرور كني نور علي نور ميشه

----------


## s-1998

من كه نميرم
ترجيح ميدم همون قلم رو برم به جاي جامع سنجش
البته ترجيح واقعيم نرفتن هر دو هست


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ninish

> من كه نميرم
> ترجيح ميدم همون قلم رو برم به جاي جامع سنجش
> البته ترجيح واقعيم نرفتن هر دو هست
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


من بميرم هم ديگه قلم نميرم،سوال تكراري نا مطمئن -_-

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

بچه ها از کجا میتونم سوالای سنجشو گیر بیارم؟
خودشون رو سایتشون واسه فروش نمیذارن؟

----------


## Bano.m

منم فقط یکی دو درسو تا 25 درصد میروسونم...دیروز  یکم جدی تر شروع کردم...-_-
ولی تا ازمون اخر میرسونم خودمو...ان شاءالله :Yahoo (5): 


البته اگه هر روز درس بخونم:/

صرفاجهت اطلاع: ))

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemeh2Net


بچه ها از کجا میتونم سوالای سنجشو گیر بیارم؟
خودشون رو سایتشون واسه فروش نمیذارن؟


سوالات جامع سنجشو نه خودشون میزارن نه کسی حق انتشار داره*

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*برای رشدونموگیاهان (ف10سوم)کمکم کنید یه فیلم کوتاهی خلاصه ای چیزی هرچی میخونم نمیتونم تست بزنمhttp://forum.konkur.in/images/smilie...hoo%20(19).gif*

----------


## ninish

> بچه ها از کجا میتونم سوالای سنجشو گیر بیارم؟
> خودشون رو سایتشون واسه فروش نمیذارن؟


بعيده بتوني به سوالاي سنجش دسترسي پيدا كني كلا زياد سخت ميگيره واسه سوالاش

----------


## mehrdadlord

کیا هستن دی : ؟ 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## ninish

Up

----------


## Mariyana

من هستم 
یه سوال با عمومی بالای 60 اختصاصی زیست 10 شیمی 5!بقیه هیچی تراز چند میده؟
البته فقط 2 هفته رسیدم عمومی ببندم

----------


## z.f.p

> تو الان تنها دليل من واسه ادامه ي اين زندگي هستي،كوه انرژي 😂


اره همه همینو میگن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehrab98

:/ من نیومدم... :/ میترسم ... اصلا کلا از سنجش میترسم ...   @satar98 :d

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (94): دوس داشتم بیام
ولی نمیخام امید بچه ها از بین بره
بالاخره کل رتبه ها قراره یکی جا به جا شه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## -AMiN-

*کارتا اومده 
حوزه من یک ساعت راهه تا خونمون*

----------


## POlyhYmNia

حوزه من ک همونه  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  پس چرا میگن عوض شده؟؟؟  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): 

بچه ها کی چقدر خونده؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط POlyhYmNia


حوزه من ک همونه  پس چرا میگن عوض شده؟؟؟ 

بچه ها کی چقدر خونده؟


حوزه ازمون قبلی 5 دقیقه پیاده راه بود 
دخترا رفتن اونجا این ازمون
این حوزه جدیده من یکی از شهرکای حومه شهره*

----------


## amir1378

> بعيده بتوني به سوالاي سنجش دسترسي پيدا كني كلا زياد سخت ميگيره واسه سوالاش


دانلود آزمونهای سنجش سال تحصیلی 94-95 - کنکور

 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ninish

> دوس داشتم بیام
> ولی نمیخام امید بچه ها از بین بره
> بالاخره کل رتبه ها قراره یکی جا به جا شه


نه بابا نگران نباش رتبه ها عوض نميشن نفر اخر ميشي تغييري ايجاد نميشه واسه بقيه  :Yahoo (4): )
#صرفا_مزاح

----------


## ninish

خب بازم آپ

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> داداش بهتره اول بري سراغ بودجه بندي متناسب با سختي فضلا و بودجه بنديشون بخوني، پيشنهاد من به تو اينه واسه حدودا ٦٠ زدن؛ 
> ١-گوارش ٢-دفع مواد زايد ٣-توليدمثل ٤- حواس ٥-هورمون ٦-پروتئين سازي((قلق داره بياد دستت تمومه همه رو ميزني))٧-عصبي ٨-اجتماعات زيستي٩-باكتري ١٠-قارچ ١١-رفتار شناسي 
> نميدونم اينا چند ميشه ولي خوب ميشه فصلاي ساده و در عين حال پر بازدهي هستن،ضمنا به همت كني شارش بخوني هر شب نيم ساعت چرخه هارو مرور كني نور علي نور ميشه


سلام داداش تشکر اتفاقا من همه ی زیست رو خوندم به خصوص این فصل هایی که گفتی مخصوصا شارش و ژنتیک رو ولی میترسم  :Yahoo (17): همش فکر میکنم از یادم رفتن نمیدونم چی کار کنم انگار یه چیزی تو وجودم میگه من واسه زیست ساخته نشدم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ninish

> سلام داداش تشکر اتفاقا من همه ی زیست رو خوندم به خصوص این فصل هایی که گفتی مخصوصا شارش و ژنتیک رو ولی میترسم همش فکر میکنم از یادم رفتن نمیدونم چی کار کنم انگار یه چیزی تو وجودم میگه من واسه زیست ساخته نشدم


طبق نظر روانشناسا شما فقط و فقط فكر ميكني كه يادت رفته و سرجلسه همه چيز يادت مياد داداش

----------


## NilouMH

بچه ها آزمون 25ام سنجش رو نذاشتن توی سایت؟

----------


## ninish

> بچه ها آزمون 25ام سنجش رو نذاشتن توی سایت؟


بگرد تو خود انجمن هست ، نبود تلگرام پيام بده من واست بفرستم @big_judje

----------


## tear_goddess

> سلام داداش تشکر اتفاقا من همه ی زیست رو خوندم به خصوص این فصل هایی که گفتی مخصوصا شارش و ژنتیک رو ولی میترسم همش فکر میکنم از یادم رفتن نمیدونم چی کار کنم انگار یه چیزی تو وجودم میگه من واسه زیست ساخته نشدم


منم  :Yahoo (21):

----------

